
Great Crime Decline:Drawing the right lessons from the fall in urban violence - zt
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/02/12/the-great-crime-decline
======
fallingfrog
I don't know; it doesn't seem like he really answered the question: why did
the crime wave start everywhere at the same time, and then stop everywhere at
the same time? What did all those various places have in common?

~~~
alexandercrohde
You're absolutely right.

One actual theory is that the culprit was lead.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead-
crime_hypothesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead-crime_hypothesis)

